# "The Pitch" is back on AMC



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Guess not deleting old season passes is useful!

There's a new season of "The Pitch" on AMC. I'm not even sure if I saw all eps of the first season (I'm pretty sure I missed one, but at the moment can't check my notes on my phone).


----------



## Jim_TV (Mar 4, 2006)

mattack said:


> Guess not deleting old season passes is useful!
> 
> There's a new season of "The Pitch" on AMC. I'm not even sure if I saw all eps of the first season (I'm pretty sure I missed one, but at the moment can't check my notes on my phone).


I enjoy this show. I like the cinematic style it is shot in too.


----------

